# Medications are very expensive in Lebanon how about Egypt?



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to spend here at least $1000.00 a month here on a few medications that I take , Like Plavix is $100.00 for 28 pills verses $20.00 in Egypt .Now since my wife is pregnant and using a few pills and injections every month I have to spend $1500.00 for my wife and a $1000.00 for myself.
People here in this country die cause they have no money to buy any medications , You get to a Hospital in critical condition and if you do not have a $1000.00 for admission and you are at the last breath they let you die and won;t admit you.If you do not believe it do a search and read at it on the internet where so many people die every year for not having money to pay a Hospital.
Lebanon is a sucker country I hate it , It will never ever get better here , %40 increase in food , vegetables , meat and other items and no one says or does anything , Me and my wife needs a week over $450.00 to eat , buy food .
I herd that Egypt is a low price country for Hospitals and medications.
Need an input .
Regards
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> I have to spend here at least $1000.00 a month here on a few medications that I take , Like Plavix is $100.00 for 28 pills verses $20.00 in Egypt .Now since my wife is pregnant and using a few pills and injections every month I have to spend $1500.00 for my wife and a $1000.00 for myself.
> People here in this country die cause they have no money to buy any medications , You get to a Hospital in critical condition and if you do not have a $1000.00 for admission and you are at the last breath they let you die and won;t admit you.If you do not believe it do a search and read at it on the internet where so many people die every year for not having money to pay a Hospital.
> Lebanon is a sucker country I hate it , It will never ever get better here , %40 increase in food , vegetables , meat and other items and no one says or does anything , Me and my wife needs a week over $450.00 to eat , buy food .
> I herd that Egypt is a low price country for Hospitals and medications.
> ...



Lol Samer I often wonder if you read the replies... we have discussed many times how medicine in cheap here and how the cost of living has rocketed and many people cant even afford vegetables.. all discussed in the last two weeks.

maiden


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Samer I often wonder if you read the replies... we have discussed many times how medicine in cheap here and how the cost of living has rocketed and many people cant even afford vegetables.. all discussed in the last two weeks.
> 
> maiden


I did not read them , I wanted to know if any one is taking Plavix, or any other medications that I take to compare prices .
About cost of living i did read about it , But I herd at the news from an Egyptian minister not sure what they call him there that prices will come down , that they went up due to the heat and that the vegetables and fruits got ruined because of that heat or what so ever and that the prices will go back to where they where soon.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

To be more specific I need to know if anyone takes Plavix,Zestril for blood pressure , Lipitor or Fosamax . I would like to compare them with the prices here.
Regards
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> I did not read them , I wanted to know if any one is taking Plavix, or any other medications that I take to compare prices .
> About cost of living i did read about it , But I herd at the news from an Egyptian minister not sure what they call him there that prices will come down , that they went up due to the heat and that the vegetables and fruits got ruined because of that heat or what so ever and that the prices will go back to where they where soon.




Ohhh Samar of course they have said that..there is an election coming.. and no one believes what politicians say


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohhh Samar of course they have said that..there is an election coming.. and no one believes what politicians say


Yes my dear I understand you and believe you more than I believe them, What i think is the poor that can't have enough food on his table ,I thank the LOrd every day that he gave me all I need , But my heart is with others , The poor , This was my problem all my life that i cared for others and never cared about myself.
But hope that prices comes down so the poor can eat and drink , and send his kids to schools.
may the Lord bless the whole world Peace no war so we all live happy .
Amen


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends which medication you need; the price varies and is normally set in MIMS.

I have found the Vitamin B12 injections are on the costly side however they are a depot, prices are variable. I take those for recuring anemia and it helps with my depression; lot more convenient than going to my GP surgery so I inject myself.

What you need to be careful with is to get the exact same bioavailability if it is something like epilepsy medication - I take Lamotrigine and need to try and make sure it's not generic like Lamictal or I could get seizures. With the heat I need to also be careful to keep hydrated as I find with these calcium channel blockers I can tend to cramp up and not feel well and need to adjust my medication accordingly.

As in anything I suppose you take your risks and go through a GP rather than self medicate.

What is a concern for me however are regular blood tests however I will cross that bridge when I come to it; I will certainly source my own terumos for that to ensure they are sterile

Generally speaking medication is cheap.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samertalat said:


> But hope that prices comes down so the poor can eat and drink , and send his kids to schools.


No he sends them here to the UK and the tax payer forks out for them, when one arrives the rest of the family follows.

That's the main reason I am leaving ghetto Britain


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Horus said:


> No he sends them here to the UK and the tax payer forks out for them, when one arrives the rest of the family follows.
> 
> That's the main reason I am leaving ghetto Britain


I will get depressed if i have to ;vie in the UK , Fog, No sun etc.. I love to be in a sunny place . Even though it is HOT there but dry heat and don't mind it . Hate cold climate.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

At times in the past I have suffered from crippling depression for no reason and I have EVERYTHING a person can wish for money cannot buy you happiness or cure depression.

I get as much sunshine as possible and regular vitamins and vitamin b12 -

I have never however been depressed or bored in Egypt


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Horus said:


> At times in the past I have suffered from crippling depression for no reason and I have EVERYTHING a person can wish for money cannot buy you happiness or cure depression.
> 
> I get as much sunshine as possible and regular vitamins and vitamin b12 -
> 
> I have never however been depressed or bored in Egypt


The worst thing in the world is getting depressed , But you know what my friend , If you are strong will fight it and calm your self and then it goes like you never been depressed . I was depressed when I had my second Heart attack , I had a Cardiac arrest and was revived twice , After a week when i got home from the Hospital I though that thats it I will die any moment , But faith in God kept me strong , Yes I was depressed and never wanted to do anything I was at home for one year , But one morning I took care of myself and it was like a magic , in moments I wasn't depressed anymore and was the happiest person in this world.
As you said money can't buy you anything , I had it all and wished to lose it or be poor but asked the Lord to give me health , Love and happiness , And sure he did . I got married it is my second marriage and there are always ups and downs , My wife is 18 years younger than me , But i married a great Girl that knows God. if you ever meet me you will never think that i pray or believe in God but deep inside me I do.
Hours don't let anyone drive you down the drain , Just think always with your brains and let the feelings away , Thats the only way it works , It is hard but when you go through so many health ensues like i had and you are still alive I would say I am an amazing person .
Faith is so important , I am not a fanatic but I practice Islam and Christianity since I am mixed and love both and respect all , Even though Jews here in Lebanon are not our friends but I respect There religion , As I posted before One God for ALL.
Man try always to be happy and I am sure that once you get to Sharm you will do great , You just have to calm down and take life easy and look at it as its short and you have to enjoy it .
Live today like tomorrow never comes.
God Bless 
Samer (My real name is Sam)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

This is the name of a good pharmacy that delivers to your home. you could try contacting them and asking for prices. I suspect that if they havn't got something they could order it for you.
El-Ezaby
Airport Rd (24hrs)
In front of airport gate (sort of and on the other side of the dual carriageway)
tel 0145700009
tel 19600

Senzo Mall
tel0145700008


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Horus, you should be aware that should you be suffering badly from your depression while in Sharm(perhaps a phisycotic bout or feeling suicidal, paranoia etc), you may not find good psyquiatric care there.

Samer, 
Over 40 years old is considered a high risk pregnancy for both the mother and the foetus. Perhaps Egypt (outside Cairo) is not the ideal place for a risky birth and post care, should your son/daugther need care after the birth. 

Also I hope your heart is healthier now, but I think Egypt is not the best place when you have suffered already two heart attacks. 

Sorry guys, not trying to put you off, but sometimes you sound like you are writting from coucouland or something... I feel a like moral duty to bring you back to reality.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Horus, you should be aware that should you be suffering badly from your depression while in Sharm(perhaps a phisycotic bout or feeling suicidal, paranoia etc), you may not find good psyquiatric care there.
> 
> .


I have never required medical intervention for my depression; I have various coping strategies and mechanisms one which includes sleep and Vitamin B12 injections

Depression is not about controlling this type of illness but maintaining it

Not a spam link you can get Vitamin B12 injections on most places on the internet and they only require a 28g insulin needle to adminster and it's been life enhancing.

A Shot in Time Saves Mind: Vitamin B12 and Depression


For anyone challenged by depression make sure to eliminate sugars, coffee, cola, drink alcohol or take recreational drugs ie. cannabis etc I won't touch any of those...and you WILL see the benefit

Hibiscus tea also seems to help and is generally a very healthy addition to any diet and you can get it anywhere in Egypt

How to Benefit from Hibiscus Tea Herbal Remedies | eHow.com


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Horus, you should be aware that should you be suffering badly from your depression while in Sharm(perhaps a phisycotic bout or feeling suicidal, paranoia etc), you may not find good psyquiatric care there.
> 
> Samer,
> Over 40 years old is considered a high risk pregnancy for both the mother and the foetus. Perhaps Egypt (outside Cairo) is not the ideal place for a risky birth and post care, should your son/daugther need care after the birth.
> ...


Well just have some news for you that my next door lady had a girl at the age of 56 , a great healthy one. As for us I do not see any problem , Will be close to El Gouna , Hughada where there are good hospitals will deliver the baby here and will wait for 2 months them will move.
I have seen so many elderly people here and in other countries in the Middle East delivering at an old age with no problems. My wife is very healthy never took medications in her life , fit body and in perfect condition, we test every 15 days and so far everything is going great Hope that it will continue this way that is in the will of the LORD.
As per my heart my brother had a cardiac arrest in 2008 and past away in the Golf Course , well Heart you can't do anything about so far since 2005 when i had my last big one i am doing fine , my last test was in 2008 in Jan before we left the States and my next will be in Egypt when we move .
I was born in the Middle East but was raised in the US but still no one can change my mind from moving to Egypt . Yes it is not like the USA but hey you get used to anything in your life if you want to , and Doctors aren't that badf in Egypt , What you have to do is look where most have gone to school at , Most are in Europe and the USA .
And if i need anything big I can fly if It is not critical to the USA to the best Hospital in the world Seder Sinai Hospital in beverly Hills where I am covered by the US Medical Insurance or anywhere in the USA and get treated there thats as I said if it is not emergency .
One thing Life is in the hands of God when he wants you to leave this world you will , wether you want or you don't want .
You never know what in the next moment would happened to you or me or any one.
Muchas craciase . 
Samer


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Well just have some news for you that my next door lady had a girl at the age of 56 , a great healthy one. As for us I do not see any problem , Will be close to El Gouna , Hughada where there are good hospitals will deliver the baby here and will wait for 2 months them will move.
> I have seen so many elderly people here and in other countries in the Middle East delivering at an old age with no problems. My wife is very healthy never took medications in her life , fit body and in perfect condition, we test every 15 days and so far everything is going great Hope that it will continue this way that is in the will of the LORD.
> As per my heart my brother had a cardiac arrest in 2008 and past away in the Golf Course , well Heart you can't do anything about so far since 2005 when i had my last big one i am doing fine , my last test was in 2008 in Jan before we left the States and my next will be in Egypt when we move .
> I was born in the Middle East but was raised in the US but still no one can change my mind from moving to Egypt . Yes it is not like the USA but hey you get used to anything in your life if you want to , and Doctors aren't that badf in Egypt , What you have to do is look where most have gone to school at , Most are in Europe and the USA .
> ...


Good points. 

Anyways, congratulations, you will soon be a father! I don't find parenthood easy, but it is rewarding and very very enjoyable. My children are still young and I must admit that I have done many mistakes along the way so far . I think the most important lesson one has to remember is to put the childrens' needs before one's own. 
PS: "craciase" for nothing!


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Good points.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations, you will soon be a father! I don't find parenthood easy, but it is rewarding and very very enjoyable. My children are still young and I must admit that I have done many mistakes along the way so far . I think the most important lesson one has to remember is to put the childrens' needs before one's own.
> PS: "craciase" for nothing!


Thank you and God Bless you and your family .
Samer


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

samertalat said:


> To be more specific I need to know if anyone takes Plavix,Zestril for blood pressure , Lipitor or Fosamax . I would like to compare them with the prices here.
> Regards
> Samer



I can say the level of medicine is good here. Of course, comparing with Western countries hospitals are misery, but doctors are good. Do you know that the private gynaecologist of princess Diana was an egyptian, and egyptian doctor is the best cardio surgeon in the world, etc. In Cairo there is one of the best cardio transplantation hospitals in the world, and great hospital for liver diseases. The medications are cheap. I can ask for this specific ones, and if you tell me what medication get your wife, I can ask about them too, as my husband is gynecologist.

Btw- tomatos was 8 pounds last months, now they are 2,5 pounds


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

faima said:


> I can say the level of medicine is good here. Of course, comparing with Western countries hospitals are misery, but doctors are good. Do you know that the private gynaecologist of princess Diana was an egyptian, and egyptian doctor is the best cardio surgeon in the world, etc. In Cairo there is one of the best cardio transplantation hospitals in the world, and great hospital for liver diseases. The medications are cheap. I can ask for this specific ones, and if you tell me what medication get your wife, I can ask about them too, as my husband is gynecologist.
> 
> Btw- tomatos was 8 pounds last months, now they are 2,5 pounds




Where are tomatoes at 2.5 a kilo? I paid 7 on Saturday?


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where are tomatoes at 2.5 a kilo? I paid 7 on Saturday?


Yes, last week I paid the same price, but yestarday- 3 EGP, today 2,50EGP. Come to Taleetine str, Giza, or Haram, and buy wholesale


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where are tomatoes at 2.5 a kilo? I paid 7 on Saturday?


It's everywhere now for 2.5??? The experiment FAILED and now the prices are back to "normal"?

Who the Hell sold you tomatoes for that price 2 days ago?! You just pay 3.5 instead of 2.5 (Optional offer!) to get the extra nice ones that's all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> It's everywhere now for 2.5??? The experiment FAILED and now the prices are back to "normal"?
> 
> Who the Hell sold you tomatoes for that price 2 days ago?! You just pay 3.5 instead of 2.5 (Optional offer!) to get the extra nice ones that's all




I think my house boy has stung me again!!! so he can sit alone if I go to Luxor.. I was taking all the staff with me as a treat. I was stung by him two weeks ago for 15 Le not alot but I have been very good to this boy and his family and he has been with me for years... talking about biting the hand that feeds you,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think my house boy has stung me again!!! so he can sit alone if I go to Luxor.. I was taking all the staff with me as a treat. I was stung by him two weeks ago for 15 Le not alot but I have been very good to this boy and his family and he has been with me for years... talking about biting the hand that feeds you,


Well..........Rewarding gotta come with punishments sometimes, and in Egypt, most of the time instead of sometimes would fit more...........

I wouldn't ever intrude on your policy with any of your staff, but .....................

Well good luck


----------

